# Red Belly Lesser



## Mikeyy (Sep 24, 2009)

just wondering how it was made?
i know CPR had/has one.

first time i saw one i thought it was burnt, then i saw the CPR pics i knew it couldnt have been.










thanks


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

It isnt a morph the belly was just red because the lesser was freshly hatched and going into shed it happens sometimes. It shed and its belly went back to white as normal.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> It isnt a morph the belly was just red because the lesser was freshly hatched and going into shed it happens sometimes.
> *It shed and its belly went back to white as normal*.


not according to this...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/315793-poss-het-strawberries-cream-ball.html


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

alan1 said:


> not according to this...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/315793-poss-het-strawberries-cream-ball.html


Oh no of course its actually just red silly me:whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

never did find out what the parents were, and if the rest of the clutch also had red bellies...


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I heard they went back to normal.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

alan1 said:


> never did find out what the parents were, and if the rest of the clutch also had red bellies...



We did....:whistling2:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

fishboy said:


> We did....:whistling2:


go on then - spill... : victory:



Blackecho said:


> I'm pretty sure I heard they went back to normal.


isnt it amazing just how much some morphs colour-change as they grow!


----------

